# TODAY ON RO



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 22, 2007)

[align=center]




Today on R.O.





[/align][align=left]I would like to start off today with wishing *3 Happy Birthdays! *These go to:
[/align]
*pherber 12*
*Mandolin*
*whitlesstheatergirl*
Also, *Happy Thanksgiving* to all of you in the US! I hope you have a wonderful day, and don't eat TOO much .

We also have a few bunny's that could use our special vibes:
BunBun *NZminilops (Michelle's) *bunny boy was acting funny yesterday, and now we are thinking it is a nasty ear infection. Send some healing vibes his way!
[align=center] Read BunBun's story here!

[/align][align=left]

Louis *(Bambi Sunshine) *is getting his now re-scheduled tear duct flush today. We wish you all the luck!
[align=center] Read Louis' story here![/align][/align] 


[align=left]

Qingqing *(ChinaBun) *has had mysterious sores on his hindquearters for awhile now. Send healing and detective vibes to him and his vet, so they can figure out exactly the problem!
[align=center] Read Qingqing's story here!

[/align][align=left][/align]
Were also wishing Pippi *(Cheryl) *lots of healing vibes. We hope our special man gets better soon!
[align=center] Read Pippi's story here!

[/align][align=left]Now, lets all join me in wishing a big 'ol congrats to two people:
[/align]
*Maherwoman (Rosie) *on reaching her *8,000 *post mark! Way to go girl! Your so great, and were so lucky to have you around. It wouldn't be the same here without you :hug:!

And *LadyBug *on getting her new special baby! Welcome to bunnyhood :hug2:!

[align=center]:happyrabbit:
[/align][/align]



[align=left]
[/align]


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 22, 2007)

Sending some good vibes to those buns!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

*pherber 12*
*Mandolin*
*whitlesstheatergirl*
-April and Bunbuns


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 22, 2007)

Congrats, happy birthday and of course HAPPY THANKSGIVING! 

I've been thinking of Pippi so much. I know he's been "off" a lot lately. I hope they can find a way to help him.

I'm still curious on Qingqing. I think there is a question now about bots maybe? or something like that. I hope the answer comes soon! What a pretty girl she is!

BunBun and Louis please get well soon!!!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 22, 2007)

:bump


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 22, 2007)

:goodjob:woohooarty::great:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy birthday pherber 12, Madolin, and whitlesstheatergirl!

Happy thanksgiving everyone!

Sending healing vibes and prayers to all the buns that need it! ray:

Congrats on 8,000 maherwoman! :hug:

And congrats LadyBug on the new bun! inkelepht:




Thanks again Silvie!


----------

